# {SOLVED} Printer error-LPT1



## DTSheets (Feb 2, 2000)

Hello all. I have been struggling with this printer error since Christmas. I think I have tried just about everything. If anybody has a suggestion, I will be glad to try it.Here is that printer error that I cannot get around.

There was an error writing to LPT1: for the printer (Epson Stylus COLOR 440):
cannot access the port. It may be in use by another program. Quit other programs and try printing again.

I use to have a NEC Superscript connected and it worked just fine. So what I have done is:

*Printer is connected properly and powered
*No scanner or anything else connected (just keyboard/mouse/speakers/monitor)
*Removed all NEC files. (Even from the registry)
*Installed the printer exactly as stated in the manual
-Install the software and drivers, then turn on the printer to print(there's a few more steps but you get the gist)
*Made sure that I got a parallel printer cable
*Increased my time out settings
*Made sure that the printer is directed to print on LPT1
*Removed the Epson drivers and re-installed
*Removed all of Epson software and printer(unplugged), started from scratch:nothing
*Removed the LPT port and had it re-installed(device manager)
*Disabled the port in the BIOS and re-enabled it
*Enabled and disabled bi-directional support(In the spool setting)--nothing
*Switched spool data format from RAW and EMF and back--nothing
*The default setting in the BIOS is ECP+EPP(I tried every possibly setting there)- nothing
*There are no conflicting devices(device manager/port)
*The device (port) is working properly
*IRQ setting:07 Epson Printer Port (LPT1)
*DMA(direct memory access) :setting 03 for Epson Printer Port (LPT1)
*Input/Output (I/O) Setting:03BC-03BE Epson Printer Port (LPT1)07BC-07BE Epson Printer Port(LPT1)
*349MB of free space on hard drive(no memory error)
*Re-installed Windows 98
*Defragged my hard drive

What else is there to do?!!

[This message has been edited by DTSheets (edited 02-02-2000).]


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

I am not being insulting when I ask but have you done a CTRL-ALT-DEL to see just exactly what is running in the background? It may be a conflicting App/prog with that printer...BOL and keep us posted..


----------



## DTSheets (Feb 2, 2000)

I sure have and didn't see anything. I even shut down each task one by one and tried printing after each, but no good. This is a list of what is running:
Explorer
Naviscope Toolbar
Realplay
Stms
Srstray
Wswpd
Aoltray
Erbrr

If you recognize anything conflicting, please let me know.


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

Wswpd is an NEC printer file 
To delete look in run= line in win.ini

I'll look into some others...BOL


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

Others appear to be fine and erbrr and stms are for the Epson but the status monitor has been known to cause problems from the info. I dug up so you may want to get rid of the stms 
during startup, but that may not be necessary if you get rid of the NEC WSWPD app..BOL and keep us posted...


----------



## DTSheets (Feb 2, 2000)

Thanks for the tip, I deleted the Wswpd application (Sscript), tried it, and got the same error. No luck.


----------



## DTSheets (Feb 2, 2000)

I deleted the Sscript folder from my C: drive, and I can print now. Alright!!!
BUT, I keep getting about three errors about the Win.ini configuration. 

Where do I need to go to delete it and how?

Thanks!


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

Great to hear of your progress...What are the current messages and we can probably help..?Most likely there are still references to the deleted folder either in win.ini or registry so write down specific files it says that are missing and start,run,regedit and search in there under edit,find and then delete if reference found (note--please post first as we want to ensure proper deletion)

Pretty much same for win.ini except start,run,sysedit

BOL

[This message has been edited by phobiussno (edited 02-02-2000).]


----------



## DTSheets (Feb 2, 2000)

Thanks for all of your help.
Here is the last and final chapter of this epic event:

During boot up, I would get this message

Cannot find a device file that may be needed to ruin Windows or a Windows application.

The Windows registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the file no longer exists.

If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program.

If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file.

C:\SScript\Sumovmi.386
Press any key to continue

After I hit a key, I got the same messages then
C:\SScript\Wemu387.386
Press any key to continue

So I did this Run\sysedit

found in my C:\Windows\Win.ini the line Run=C:\SScript\wswpd.exe
so I bypassed that line with the ; and space at the beginning

Then I went to the C:\Windows\System.ini 
I found in the[386ENH] subset Device=C:\SScript\Sumovmi.386 and Device=C:\SScript\Wemu387.386
I bypassed those lines with the same command ; and space

AND WALAAH!!! Everything runs perfectly. GAME-SET-MATCH! Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Janlaval (Apr 22, 2000)

I am having the exact same problem with the exact same printer that I just bought for my niece. Her pc was put together by a friend so I am not all that familiar with it, however, having read about your problem and how you solved it, I now have something to go on, thanks.

------------------
Cheers!
Jan


----------

